# Do Canadian models have TPMS?



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I wish!


----------



## JdmHonda'lude (Jul 19, 2011)

Your almost better off without them. They aren't cheap. My gf got winters for her cruze and the tpms cost any where from $30 and up


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

It was a $65.00 option when I ordered my car.


----------



## Mofolicious (Jun 19, 2011)

Excellent. Can anyone confirm for the Colorado? I honestly have zero use for this system and feel it is a horrible idea for morons and a cash grab. I have eyes. I can check my tires. This was a main concern for ordering winter wheels and tires last year. Should save me around $200 if I don't need them for both cars.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Disbeliever (Dec 31, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...not required in Canada, so only available if special-ordered on car.


In the UK the CRUZE is the NO NO NO car. No TPMS,No powered foldback door mirrors, No DRL, No Watts suspension, No space saver spare wheel, No auto door lock,. My 2.0 VCDI auto only gets 27.8 mpg. I shall not be buying another Cruze.


----------



## Disbeliever (Dec 31, 2010)

JdmHonda'lude said:


> Your almost better off without them. They aren't cheap. My gf got winters for her cruze and the tpms cost any where from $30 and up


The TPMS on the Dodge Caliber is excellent, 100% accurate & trouble free. Far superior instrumentation than the rubbish one on the Cruzecan not be read when going fast or in strong sunlight, rotten menu system, trip should be separate etc etc. whilst the Cruze is a better drive I shall not be buying another one.


----------



## JMORIN (Jun 2, 2012)

I just got a 2012 Cruze LT Turbo and apparently it has it on there (I'm in Winnipeg). It was one of the features that the car came with according to the dealership (I didn't go looking for this one, couldn't care less if I have it or not). 

Guess I'll find out if I have it or not!


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

If you don't have it, be happy you don't. One less thing you'll have to replace.


----------



## chisher (Apr 19, 2016)

no tpms


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

chisher said:


> no tpms


Dude, this thread was last posted in in 2012. I really don't think there was a need to bump it, especially with false information. I have a Canadian model Cruze and it has TPMS.


----------

